# Locating Seeds



## David (Jun 27, 2022)

Hello,
Recently I returned from a trip in the Campania region of Italy. I would very much like to plant my own seeds and grow a grapevine from seeds that originate in the Campania region.

I've been searching for individual or company that sells seeds from that region, however I have not had any luck. Does anyone have a lead on where I might be able to purchase these seeds from?

I figure it's a long shot, and that they probably won't grow very well in my climate, however I am very determined to give it a shot!

-David


----------



## GSMChris (Jun 27, 2022)

Hi David

Grapes are almost exclusively grown from cloned plants - somewhat like roses. What that region is famous for is *Aglianico *- so you would be looking for a clone of that varietal. 

To point you in the right direction, what state do you live in? There are different providers of clones depending upon where you live.


----------



## David (Jun 27, 2022)

Chris,
Thank you for that background information, I am new to this subject so it is very helpful! I am located in Indiana.


----------



## GSMChris (Jun 28, 2022)

My first advice would be to look for a vineyard near you in Indiana and go visit them, asking to talk with the vineyard manager. Also, taste their wines, perhaps buy a bottle or two, see what is grown locally and how.

I would also suggest turning to YouTube and seeking out videos on starting a vineyard. There are also numerous books on the subject. 

There are almost certainly other suppliers but Nova Backyard is one supplier who provides that varietal. I’ve never bought from them but they are a very large and reputable supplier.









Grapevines







www.novabackyard.com


----------



## David (Jun 28, 2022)

Thank you for the advice Chris!


----------



## cmason1957 (Jun 28, 2022)

David said:


> Hello,
> Recently I returned from a trip in the Campania region of Italy. I would very much like to plant my own seeds and grow a grapevine from seeds that originate in the Campania region.
> 
> I've been searching for individual or company that sells seeds from that region, however I have not had any luck. Does anyone have a lead on where I might be able to purchase these seeds from?
> ...



I might not get my heart set on growing Vinifera grapes in Indiana. I did a quick (read that as looked at 2-4) look at wineries in Indiana. As I almost expected, they seemed to be growing hybrid grapes almost exclusively. It's probably more than a long shot to grow the grapes that grow in Italy.


----------



## Steve Wargo (Jun 29, 2022)

David said:


> Hello,
> Recently I returned from a trip in the Campania region of Italy. I would very much like to plant my own seeds and grow a grapevine from seeds that originate in the Campania region.
> 
> I've been searching for individual or company that sells seeds from that region, however I have not had any luck. Does anyone have a lead on where I might be able to purchase these seeds from?
> ...


As you know, Wine Grapes are usually grown from cuttings taken from the original plants (Clones). Growing grapes from seed will not guarantee a plant and grapes similar to the mother plant. You might get away with growing the grapes from Campania grape species clone cuttings if you take care to protect the plant from Indiana winters. That usually means digging trenches and laying the plant down in the trench and covering it with fallen piles of leaves, soil, and mulches for its winter rest. Oh, yea Pest control. I'd contact a vineyard in Campania and ask if they ship vine Clone cuttings to the USA, or maybe a lug of grapes. Campania has many varieties of grapes. Maybe there are some varieties similar to grapes grown in the USA? Most European vinifera clones will have to be grafted onto American grape rootstock, or else the *Grape* Phylloxera will kill it. Usually at the roots. The French Hybrid grown in the USA took years to create, and interbreed with disease-resistant native grape varieties. Maybe you might develop an Italian Hybrid that grows in the USA. Good luck.


----------



## hbd_Indy (Jun 29, 2022)

David said:


> Hello,
> Recently I returned from a trip in the Campania region of Italy. I would very much like to plant my own seeds and grow a grapevine from seeds that originate in the Campania region.
> 
> I've been searching for individual or company that sells seeds from that region, however I have not had any luck. Does anyone have a lead on where I might be able to purchase these seeds from?
> ...


Where do you live in Indiana? Vinifera grapes can be grown reliably in southern Indiana, especially near the Ohio River (Huber Vineyards, for example). I grow a few cab Franc in Indianapolis, but some years I get cold damage. If you are only looking to grow a couple of vines you could grow them in a high tunnel for winter protection, anywhere in Indiana.


----------



## Sailor323 (Jun 30, 2022)

Fruiting plants grown from seeds does not usually result in plants that inherit the same characteristics as the parent plant


----------

